# Gezielt mit der Fliege auf Wels



## Flala - Flifi (15. Februar 2022)

Moin!
Bei uns in der mittleren Elbe gibt es seit einigen Jahren mehr und mehr Welse. Spinnfischer fangen beim Hecht- oder Zanderfischen immer wieder schöne Exemplare und einige Spezis gehen erfolgreich gezielt mit Naturködern auf Silurius.
Daher habe ich mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen, es gezielt mit der Fliegenruten zu versuchen - passend kräftiges Gerät ist vorhanden, es mangelt mir aber völlig an Erfahrung mit diesem Zielfisch.
Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen mit eigener Erfahrung, guten Literaturtipps oder Internetlinks? Gab es ggf. in der "Fisch und Fliege" schon mal etwas darüber?

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. Februar 2022)

Eine seltsame Sache, man versucht mit eine Fliege ein Wels zu fangen 
Ob ich ein Köder Fisch mit eine Fliegenrute auswerfen kann?!


----------



## rippi (15. Februar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ob ich ein Köder Fisch mit eine Fliegenrute auswerfen kann?!


Alternativ mal ein Badeentchen auf einen 12/0er Haken binden, bisschen Tinsel dazu und los gehts.


----------



## hanzz (15. Februar 2022)

Ich find das jetzt nicht so abwegig. 
Heisst doch immer, anders fischen bringt was. 
Auf Fliege lassen sich ja alle Raubfische fangen. 
Warum nicht auch der Wels? 
Mit nem dicken Streamer wird das schon gehen, denk ich.


----------



## Mikesch (15. Februar 2022)

Willst du Rudi Heger nacheifern?


----------



## Nuesse (15. Februar 2022)

Leider auf Italienisch


----------



## Floma (15. Februar 2022)

In meiner Wahrnehmung köchelt das Thema seit 15 Jahren. Dass Wels-Fliegenfischen trotzdem nie richtig heiß geworden ist, ist für mich ein starkes Indiz dafür, dass die Sache für die breite Masse nicht so toll ist, wie sie vielleicht klingt.


----------



## Colophonius (15. Februar 2022)

Schau vielleicht mal etwas nach Paolo Pacchiarini, der betreibt das z.T. Das Problem könnte m.E. der fehlende Druck im Wasser durch Fliegen sein. Aber wer selbst bindet, findet da sicher was (insb. auch aus dem Programm von Pacchiarini).


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. Februar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich find das jetzt nicht so abwegig.
> Heisst doch immer, anders fischen bringt was.
> Auf Fliege lassen sich ja alle Raubfische fangen.
> Warum nicht auch der Wels?
> Mit nem dicken Streamer wird das schon gehen, denk ich.



Ein dicker Streamer an der Spinnrute und hopsala..., ik bin ein Fliegenfischer 

Oder es geht um das Gefühl beim werfen, das perfekte ablegen, das Gespür für die richtige Art, Farbe der Fliege, usw...?!


----------



## Minimax (15. Februar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ein dicker Streamer an der Spinnrute und hopsala..., ik bin ein Fliegenfischer
> 
> Oder es geht um das Gefühl beim werfen, das perfekte ablegen, das Gespür für die richtige Art, Farbe der Fliege, usw...?!



Ich gebe Dir recht St.@tomxxxtom.

Das Fliegenfischen auszuweiten auf proletarische Coarse Spezies ist ein absoluter Greuel- da könnte ja jeder kommen. Schlimm genug, daß Barbaren die edle Fliegenkunst auf Weissfische, Hechte, Karpfen, und ähnliche...Objekte..  ausdehnen.

Die einzig akzeptable Verwendung für Flugschnur und Fliege ist der Upstream Dry Fly Code, gepriesen sei Halford, und möge Skues in der Hölle schmoren. 

So, und jetzt im Ernst: Es gibt den Fisch, die Gewässer, das Gerät und vor allem die Angler, die bereit sind mit Leidenschaft und Neugier das Fliegenfischen auf jetzt nunmehr den Wels zu erforschen. 
Warum nicht?
Hg
Mini


----------



## Blueser (15. Februar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Leider auf Italienisch


Ich glaube, das war englisch... 
Aber gut


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Februar 2022)

*Fliegenfänger "FlyMaster Twister" | 4er Pack*​wenn das Ding voll Fliegen ist nur noch einen Haken dran


----------



## feko (16. Februar 2022)

Bei ich geh angeln gibt's eine Folge in der mit Fliege Welse gefangen werden.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Februar 2022)

Ich habe bisher nur Fänge aus spanischen Gewässern gesehen, wo die Fische zum Teil dicht am Ufer im flachen Wasser standen. Brachiale Bisse und Drills! In Fisch & Fliege hatten wir bisher nur Zander, Hecht und Barsch als Zielfisch. Möglich ist es auf jeden Fall. Gibt halt Muskelkater


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

ich finde das ist ein Randgebiet und wird auch eins bleiben. Wer das ausproberen will - warum nicht, aber ich glaube das wird eine mühselige Sache, da gibt es erfolgreichere Methoden einen Waller zu fangen. Kommt natürlich auch auf das Gewässer an, aber ich mache es nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## dreampike (16. Februar 2022)

Mir ist beim Fliegenfischen auf Hecht schon öfter mal ein Waller auf den Popper losgegangen, angesichts der Größe ist aber zum Glück keiner hängengeblieben. Gezielte Versuche mit einer 12 Rute und entsprechend großen Fliegen blieben bislang erfolglos. Aber probieren werde ich das wieder und so aussichtslos ist es gar nicht..
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Flala - Flifi (16. Februar 2022)

Moin und danke für die Tipps bis dahin!
Die Streamer sollten also viel Druck erzeugen. Da fällt mir zum Beispiel die Miuras-Mouse-Imitation von Niklaus Bauer ein. Die verschiedenen Tails von Pacchiarini sind bei mir auf Hecht auch schon regelmäßig im Einsatz.
Dreampike, Du erwähnst Popper - fischt Du die vor allem in flacheren Bereichen, oder auch über tieferem Wasser?
In dem Video wird offensichtlich sowohl mit Sinkschnuren als auch mit Schwimmschnüren gefischt, je nachdem wie tief die Fische vermutet werden.

Ich bin gespannt!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## dreampike (17. Februar 2022)

Hallo Martin,
Popper machen nach meiner Erfahrung nur im flachen Wasser Sinn bzw. sollten die Fische sich nahe der Oberfläche befinden. Ich bin bislang noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, mit Poppern auch über tieferem Wasser zu fischen. Die Wallerbisse hatte ich auf relativ normale Hechtpopper. Auf meine extra gebundenen Großpopper dagegen hatte ich noch keinen Biß, auch nicht auf sehr große Fliegen z.B. im Buford-Stil. Daraus könnte ich jetzt ableiten, dass beim Wallerfischen mit der Fliege nicht unbedingt monstergroße Köder erforderlich sind. Wohl aber stärkeres Gerät als beim Hechtfischen, insbesondere die Rolle sollte genügend Backing fassen können.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Mefospezialist (17. Februar 2022)

Das geht auf jeden Fall, nur würde ich mir dafür definitiv ein Gewässer mit entsprechender Welsdichte aussuchen. 

An vielen deutschen Gewässern ist es selbst mit Spinködern noch immer Glück einen Wels zu fangen und damit hat durch die Wurfweite der Spinne wesentlich mehr befischbare Fläche als mit der Fliegenrute.

Ich gehe zum Beispiel regelmäßig an den Rhein zum Welsfischen mit der Spinrute und doch sind die meisten Tage ohne Welsglück. 
Letztes Jahr ca. 70 Angeltage gezielt mit der Spinne auf Wels und "nur" 12 Welse gefangen. 
Wenn ich mir da jetzt noch die Fusselpeitsche dazu denke, ist die Aussicht auf Erfolg doch ziemlich gering.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Februar 2022)

Fliegenwallern?
Setz ich gleich mit Huchenfischen - nur anderes Gewässer / Abschnitt.
1000x Werfen und 0 fangen. 

Da brauchts schon Leute mit Zwangsneurosen, wie die Huchernfischer sie haben. (Probiers ja auch ab und an auf die garstigen Gesellen) 

Aber wer weis? Wenn jetzt die Wallerer schon ihren 100dertsten Waller auf das übliche gefangen haben, vielleicht gelüstet sie nach neuen Herausforderungen.
Wenn man die Frankreichvideos sieht, die die Waller auf Sicht fangen. Das die sowas mal probieren, erscheint mir nicht zu abwegig.


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Februar 2022)

Ich habe selbst etliche stunden auf wels gestreamert. Bislang erfolglos. Früher habe ich blind das wasser abgesucht, vergeblich. An meinem wasser bekomme ich im schnitt alle 5 stunden einen wallerbis auf blinker. Dort suche ich aber eine viel grössere fläche ab. Schneller werfen, weiter werfen..
Hier meine tips. Gezieltes wallerfliegenfischen macht wenn überhaupt nur an absoluten hotspots sinn. Flaches wasser mit strömung, daneben ein tieferes loch. Lass die langen würfe sein, lieber viele kurze würfe auf kurze distanz, 8 bis 10 m reichen völlig. In meinen augen ist es sinnentleert mit bleischnur die 8m löcher abfischen zu wollen. Habs versucht ...
Unser zielwaller ist also der aktiv suchende, fressende waller. Und der geht sehr gerne ins flachwasser. Dort kann man waten (gut, in der elbe vielleuicht nicht) und das werfen macht spass. Ich fische mit der 7er hechtrute. Ich fische auch eine 60 g spinnrute auf die Gaudiwelse 80 bis 120 cm. Da kann man dann auch mal 4 stunden werfen.
Auch dauerwerfen ist meines erachtens sinnfrei. 5 würfe, pause. Wenn der waller da ist und jagd wird er den köder nehmen. Egal ob blech, holz, gummi oder federn.

Der ein oder andere mag sich jetzt denken " tolle tips von jemandem der noch nie erfolg hatte", aber dieser methode gebe ich eine reelle chance. Mit tarpongerät und bleischnur auf zentnerwaller im tiefen loch dagegen nicht.

Irgendwann hängt so ein schleimer am streamer, da bin ich mir sicher. Immer weiter werfen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Februar 2022)

Ach ja, generell halte ich streamer für keine top wallerköder, selbst wenns ein halber hähnchenflügel ist odr ein kaninchen auf einem Partridge Z10. Streamer spieln seidenweich in der strömung und machen null "lärm". Genau den lärm mag aber der aktive waller. Ist ja fast blind. Deswegen gibt es all diese Rasselblinker und doppelblattblinker oder vorgeschaltete rasselturbinen.
Klar kan man so ne rassel auch vor den streamer setzen , auch das hab ich probiert.....
Wirft sich dann so elegant wie ein zweimannzelt.

Man muss schon recht verrückt sein um waller zu streamern.
Und deswegen machts spass.


----------



## Waidbruder (19. Februar 2022)

ich denke wenn man raubende Welse an der Oberfläche sieht KÖNNTE es klappen. Ansonsten in meinen Augen absolute Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Februar 2022)

Angeln ist generell Zeitverschwendung. Man nennt das Hobby.


----------



## Mescalero (19. Februar 2022)

Kürzlich lief ein Bericht im TV über irgendeine südeuropäische Stadt (ich habe vergessen welche). Die Tauben versammeln sich mangels anderer Möglichkeiten zum Trinken und Baden am Fluss, mitten in der Stadt und die Waller haben das im Laufe der Zeit gelernt. Die lungern also in Ufernähe herum und ernähren sich von Tauben, dort würden Vogelstreamer sicher ganz gut funktionieren.


----------



## fluefiske (19. Februar 2022)




----------



## Flala - Flifi (19. Februar 2022)

Moin!
Das mit dem flachen Wasser direkt neben dem tiefen Loch ist noch mal ein sehr guter Hinweis. Das findet man an den Buhnenkesseln der Elbe sehr regelmäßig.

Darf ich in die Taube auch eine Rassel einbauen?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Februar 2022)

Vom Fliegenfischen verstehe ich nichts, aber ich betreibe Wallerspinnen - bei diesem ist Druckwelle gefragt.

Von daher nur so ne Idee: 

Evtl. könnte man einen großen Streamer ja irgendwie mit einem entsprechenden Spinnerblatt versehen (potenziell vorgeschaltet), um Zusatz-Druck zu erzeugen? Weiß aber nicht, ob das mit einer Fliegenrute noch vernünftig werf- bzw. führbar wäre.


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. Februar 2022)

Es gibt solche "fliegen " mit spinnerblatt. Oder man muss sie eben selbst binden bzw bauen. Wiegt dann nass mit welstauglichem haken sicher 15 gramm, wenn nicht 20. Also schutzbrille und hut auf beim wedeln. Wenn die windboe kommt und dir die rasseltaube ins gesicht platscht.

Sucht mal bei youtube nach "silure aux mouche"
Dort findet ihr irgendwann einen franzosen mit bassboat und fliege. Sehr schöne videos. Und anders als die üblichen "ich bin der grösste beste tollste, seht was ich fange" videos woo es nur einen endlosen drill zu sehen gibt sind diese videos technisch top aufgenommen, gut geschnitten und zeigen genau wohin er wirft.
Und in einem video hat er dutzende fehlattacken zusammengeschnitten, wo die welse einfach wieder abdrehen.
Der kerl treibt mit boot entlang des ufers und wirft äusserst präzise unter die bäume. Teilweise in lächerlich kleine krautlücken. Sehr lehrreich.
Es geht sehr wohl, auch gezielt.
Ist aber halt südfrankreich, nicht elbe oder mosel.

Französisch muss man nicht können, es wird nicht gelabert. Ausser einem gelegentlichen "merde"


----------



## fluefiske (20. Februar 2022)

Sieht nach Wallerpuff aus.Geht ja schneller als Rotaugen stippen - trotzdem goil


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. Februar 2022)

Ne ne, nix puff. Flussfischen.
Flyfishing addicted heisst der jutuba. Könnte derselbe sein wie in deinem link.
Schau mal " attaques silures en surface go pro HD".
Da kommst du ausm staunen nicht mehr raus was da für viecher 30 vm vom ufer weg im gestrüpp lauern.


----------



## fluefiske (20. Februar 2022)

Ist schon Wahnsinn,was die Franzosen für fischereiliche Möglichkeiten haben - da kann man nur von träumen.
In Gedanken habe ich mir schon eine 11er oder 12 er Fliegenrute gebaut - natürlich mit Kampfgriff und Fighting Butt


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. Februar 2022)

Au mannnn, jetzt schau ich wieder angelvideos. Am ersten sonntag in der schonzeit. Ihr seid sadisten!


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Februar 2022)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Ist schon Wahnsinn,was die Franzosen für fischereiliche Möglichkeiten haben - da kann man nur von träumen.


Hallo,

das mag vielleicht ab und zu auch so sein, aber verallgemeinern kann man das nicht. 
Die habe wunderbare Salmonidenflüsse - aber durch rigorose Überfischung etc. oft kaum nennenswerte Bestände in diesen Flüssen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. Februar 2022)

Das kann ich leider bestätigen. Ich habs nur 30 km zur Grenze und fische gerne dort. In France gibts keinen Fischereischein u d keine Prüfung. Die Jahreskarte für ganz Fankreich kostet keine 100 euro. Deswegen angelt jeder.
Daher sind weissfische, barsch, zander, hecht total überfischt. Angeln innerhlab 500m von nem parkplatz kannste dir schenken.
Wels und karpfen ist eher was für spezialisten, daher sind dort die bestände gut. Zumindest in flüssen und grösseren seen.
Aber die flüsse sind oft traumhaft. Bei uns wurde alles begradigt und schiffbar ausgebaggert. Die franzosen lassen den fluss fluss sein und ziehen parallel den schiffffahrtskanal.
Deswegen kann man dort in der mosel zb fliegenfischen mit der wathose. Inmitten von blühendem Kraut und Wasserpflanzen. Und die franzosen sitzen 100 m weiter am kanal und stippen rotaugen für die friteuse


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Februar 2022)




----------



## lolek02 (20. Februar 2022)

Hi, 
Glaube mit Literatur ist etwas schwierig, zumindest auf Deutsch. 
Köder Hechtfliege geht schon.
Wels ist „Bodenräuber“ musst schauen das Du auf tiefe kommst. Das ist die Regel , wenn ich überlege das wir Nachts kein Wels fangen konnten , Nur so um Mittagszeit auf Bündel Würmer in der Maas, dann gibts keine wirkliche Regel mehr. Ich konnte am Bagersee kein  Wels mit der Fliege fangen es lag wohl daran das die im See sehr weit draußen sind.
Grundsätzlich versuche es einfach,
Gruß Martin


----------



## dreampike (20. Februar 2022)

Danke für den Link mit dem welsfischenden Franzosen, da kommt schon Laune auf... Vor allem sieht man sehr gut, weshalb ich beim Hechtfischen gelegentliche Wallerbisse nicht verwandeln kann, die warten mit dem Anhieb immer einen Augenblick, bis der Wels mit der Fliege abgetaucht ist. Das ist beim Hecht anders, da ist es besser, sofort anzuschlagen.


----------



## fluefiske (20. Februar 2022)

Der hatte vielleicht seinen Streamer auf einen großen Circle - Haken gebunden.Wird ja auch gerne auf Heilbutt verwendet.Da muß man etwas warten mit dem Anschlag oder Strip Strike.


----------



## Allround-Angler (20. Februar 2022)

Rudi Heger wurde ja schon genannt.
Der hat mit Bleischroten auf dem Vorfach experimentiert, erzeugt beim Einschlag Druckwellen.
Hat tatsächlich auch Waller gefangen nach langer Experimentierphase.
Kannst ja mal googeln.
Ich persönlich fang schon beim Spinnfischen praktisch keine Waller, da würde ich mit der Fliege erst gar nicht anfangen.
Aber jeder, wie er mag.


----------



## fluefiske (20. Februar 2022)

Ein Streamer hat aber in manchen Situationen Vorteile durch die Führungsweise .


----------



## hanzz (20. Februar 2022)

Um einen Headbanger Jigkopf einen Streamer binden. Macht auch gut Druck.


----------



## fluefiske (20. Februar 2022)

Je schwerer der Streamer,desto größer der Stahlhelm .


----------



## Colophonius (20. Februar 2022)

Große, druckvolle Streamer müssen nicht schwer sein. Es kommt da ganz erheblich auf die Materialien und die Technik an. Mit synthetischen Materialien und einer "Water Pushing Disk" (o.ä.) ist dann auch noch ein Spinnerblatt als Schwanz drin, ohne dass es unwerfbar wird. Man darf nur nicht in klassichen Materialien (Zonker, Federn) denken.


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. Februar 2022)

dreampike schrieb:


> Danke für den Link mit dem welsfischenden Franzosen, da kommt schon Laune auf... Vor allem sieht man sehr gut, weshalb ich beim Hechtfischen gelegentliche Wallerbisse nicht verwandeln kann, die warten mit dem Anhieb immer einen Augenblick, bis der Wels mit der Fliege abgetaucht ist. Das ist beim Hecht anders, da ist es besser, sofort anzuschlagen.


Das mit dem Anschlag ist schon sehr interessant. Er streckt die rute richtung fisch, hält die spule fest und zieht die rute nach hinten. Oder stript nur kräftig ein bei rute in schnurrichtung. Ähnlich wie die tarponfisher.
Vermutlich verpufft jeder normale anschlag schlichtweg weil selbst die 10er oder 12er zu weich ist.

In irgendeinem video, weiss nicht ob auch von ihm, geht das nach hinten ziehen deutlich schief. Da wirft sich der waller voll dagegen. Und war dann stolzer besitzer einer 1500 euro combo.


----------



## Colophonius (20. Februar 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Vermutlich verpufft jeder normale anschlag schlichtweg weil selbst die 10er oder 12er zu weich ist.



Das ist leider auch ein Problem beim Hechtangeln. Weiche Ruten (zum Werfen) und harte Mäuler sind keine besonders günstige Kombination. Daher wird da auch der Strip-Set (wie beim Tarpon oder Bonefish-Angeln) praktiziert.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Februar 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Das mit dem Anschlag ist schon sehr interessant. Er streckt die rute richtung fisch, hält die spule fest und zieht die rute nach hinten. Oder stript nur kräftig ein bei rute in schnurrichtung. Ähnlich wie die tarponfisher.
> Vermutlich verpufft jeder normale anschlag schlichtweg weil selbst die 10er oder 12er zu weich ist.
> 
> In irgendeinem video, weiss nicht ob auch von ihm, geht das nach hinten ziehen deutlich schief. Da wirft sich der waller voll dagegen. Und war dann stolzer besitzer einer 1500 euro combo.


Da nimmst eine 2-Mann-Fliegenrute. Ein Kleiner Mensch hält die unten fest und ein Großer wachelt oben vor und zurück.
Aber aufpassen, dass den Kleinen Menschen nicht aushebt, wenn der Truthahn oben seine Kreise zieht.


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Februar 2022)

Hmmmm, wenn ich einer Ente 2 Drillinge in die Federn stecke und sie fliegen / schwimmen lasse, zählt das als Fliegenfischen?

Genug mit dem Blödsinn, das sind Schonzeitnebenwirkungen.


----------



## dreampike (21. Februar 2022)

Bei einem Circle-Hook wird üblicherweise kein Anhieb gesetzt, einfach die Schnur halten und der Haken dreht sich selber ein. Ein Anhieb - und vor allem ein so kraftvoller wie in dem Video zu sehen - würde einen Circlehook einfach aus dem Maul herausziehen, ohne dass er hängen bleibt.


----------



## Mescalero (21. Februar 2022)

Was kommt eigentlich bei so schweren Ködern für Schnur zum Einsatz? Normale WF Fliegenschnur wird das ja wohl nicht sein, denke ich mal.


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. Februar 2022)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Sieht nach Wallerpuff aus.Geht ja schneller als Rotaugen stippen - trotzdem goil


Sehr seltsam, dass ein Wels beim Biß so rausspringt.
Noch seltsamer, dass gleichzeitig mehrere Welse auch springen bzw. steigen, nach was auch immer?
Die Welse sind sicher mit Forellengenen gentechnisch manipuliert, aber die Musik ist gut.
Kennt sich jemand vom Board mit Videobearbeitung aus?


----------



## Mefospezialist (21. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn man die Frankreichvideos sieht, die die Waller auf Sicht fangen. Das die sowas mal probieren, erscheint mir nicht zu abwegig.


Jepp und genau dort würde ich so etwas probieren


----------



## Colophonius (21. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was kommt eigentlich bei so schweren Ködern für Schnur zum Einsatz? Normale WF Fliegenschnur wird das ja wohl nicht sein, denke ich mal.



Zumindest zum Hechtfischen gibt es WF-Schnüre mit entsprechend starkem Kern. Für Waller würde man dann ggf wohl eher in der Meeresabteilung suchen,  da dürfte es entsprechende Schnüre (Klassen 11-13) geben.


----------



## woern1 (21. Februar 2022)

Moin, 

ist zwar mittlerweile schon fast 12 Jahre her, aber ein Fangbericht von einem Fliegenfischer von einem doch recht großen Wels aus der Weser ist immer noch in Erinnerung aus dem LMF siehe https://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11626&hilit=schnucki

Wobei der der Fisch gesichtet und gezielt angeworfen werden konnte; und als Fliege diente ein Muster namens "Schnucki" (siehe Seite 9 vom Bericht).

Und viel Erfolg natürlich beim Fliegenfischen auf Wels...

TL

Werner


----------



## Trickyfisher (21. Februar 2022)

Hi, Freunde von mir haben schon im Ausfluss des Ebro Stausees mit der Fliegenrute gefischt, die haben sich da mit den Bellyboat runtertreiben lassen und dann Imidationen von Ratten!!! unter die Büsche geworfen. Wenn da der Waller reingeknallt ist, gabs da Achterbahn.
Ich hab da nicht wirklich Erfahrung in der Richtung aber meine Idee wären Froschimidate, die gibt es fertig zu kaufen, am Abend oder in der Nacht im Seichten am Ufer oder an einer Schilf bzw Seerosen Kante, genau dort rauben die Kollegen und ein Hecht oder grosser Zander ist auch jederzeit möglich.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (22. Februar 2022)

Moin!
Die Videos von Flyfishing Addict sind prima! Genau das möchte ich auch haben - mit genau dem Soundtrack dazu!
Interessant sind die Fliegen, die er verwendet: in den älteren Videos sieht es so aus, als sei ein kleiner Blinker den eigentlichen Fusseln vorgeschaltet, in einem späteren Video scheint nur eine weiße Styroporkugel auf dem Haken zu sein....
Bei vielen Bissen scheint der Schlüsselreiz tatsächlich das Aufklatschen der Fliege auf der Wasseroberfläche zu sein. Unsaubere Präsentation wird also zum Prinzip. Mit den sinnvollerweise sehr voluminösen Fliegen gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich.

Das wird lustig!
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Flala - Flifi (6. Juni 2022)

Moinsen!
So, die Maifliegensaison neigt sich dem Ende zu. Langsam wird es Zeit wieder an meinem seltsamen Vorhaben mit dem Wels zu arbeiten.
Aufgrund eurer zum Teil sehr hilfreichen Hinweise habe ich mir folgenden Schlachtplan zurechtgelegt:

1. Ich will vor allem flache Bereiche, vorzugsweise Buhnenkessel befischen, die an tiefes Wasser angrenzen, um es auf aktiv im Flachwasser fressende Welse abzusehen. Dabei werde ich vor allem abends und in der Nacht fischen.

2. Meine Fliegen werden von der Größe her wie meine Hechtfliegen ausfallen, sollen dabei aber besonders viel Druck und Lärm im Wasser machen. Dazu verwende ich (selbstgebaute) water pushing disks, verschieden Pacchiarini - Tails und Rasseln (z.B. Bauer Pike Rattle). Auf den Bildern seht ihr zwei neu gebaute Modelle,  auf Partridge CS45 #1 und #2/0, jeweils mit unterschiedlichen Tails dekoriert. Werfen kann man die Dinger auf die notwendigen Distanzen sogar mit meiner 8er Streamerrute, aus Gründen der Reserven im Drill werde ich aber eine 10er Combo fischen. Je nach Situation und Streamer mit einer WF Floating oder Intermediate. Als Vorfachspitze verwende ich 0.80er Fluorcarbon, das ist dann auch gleich hechtsicher....





3. Ich werde, unter anderem aus Gründen unerhörter Spritpreise, nicht allzu oft an die Elbe fahren, das heißt, ich brauche unverschämt viel Glück, um mal auf einen fressenden Waller zu treffen....

Falls ich irgendwas erreiche, werde ich gebührend damit angeben

Munter bleiben!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## dreampike (6. Juni 2022)

Viel Erfolg! 
Die Streamer haben auf jeden Fall Radau-Potential! Auf welche Haken hast Du die gebunden? 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Mescalero (6. Juni 2022)

Flala - Flifi 
Die Daumen sind gedrückt. Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil!
Ich bin gespannt auf deine Berichte.

Wir haben einen Vereinssee mit einer Insel, zu der könnte man wegen des flachen Wassers waten und anderen Anglern zufolge hängen dort die dicken Waller ab... 
Vielleicht probiere ich das irgendwann mal. Ich warte aber erst mal ab, was du so berichtest.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (6. Juni 2022)

Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern seht ihr zwei neu gebaute Modelle,  auf Partridge CS45 #1 und #2/0, jeweils ....


----------



## Colophonius (6. Juni 2022)

Sehr schöne Fliegen. Wenn kein Waller die schnappt, sagt im Zweifel auch der Hecht nicht nein.  Die dürften allerdings auch über ordentlich Auftrieb verfügen, sodass eine Intermediate-Schnur sinnvoll sein dürfte.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (7. Juni 2022)

Danke!
Die Fliegen haben keinen Auftrieb. Das einzig schwimmende daran sind die Scheiben vorne dran. Die bastle ich aus einem drei Millimeter dicken Hartschaum aus dem Baumarkt (die 50 x 30 cm Platte kostet 3,99). Der Auftrieb der Scheibe ist aber so gering, dass die Fliege insgesamt langsam sinkt. Fische ich die Fliegen an der Schwimmschnur, laufen sie etwa einen halben bis einen Meter tief. Wenn man beim Verkleben der Scheibe mit Epoxy den Winkel etwas ändert, wirkt die Scheibe sogar ein wenig wie eine Tauchschaufel.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## daltiparmak (17. August 2022)

Der Bodensee bietet sich dafür ebenfalls an!
Die Statistiken zeigen ganz klar, dass die Zahlen der Welse die letzten Jahre deutlich gestiegen sind. Sicherlich ein Indiz dafür, dass sich das Habitat "zu Gunsten" der Riesen verschiebt. Während der "Brotfisch", das Felchen immer weniger wird, geniesst der Wels seinen großen Auftritt.
Also musste auch ich es mal probieren. Tatsächlich war ich einfach mal so dreist und habe Paolo Pacchiarini angeschrieben und ihn gefragt, was denn die Erfolge seiner Welsfänge auf Fliege sind. Nach ein paar kurzen Infos und der Aussage "Schwarz!", war mir klar was zu tun ist.

Der Streamer war schnell gebunden, und mit dem DoubleDragonTail dachte ich mir, dass es auch genug Wirbel unter Wasser geben würde, vielleicht eher
sogar noch zu wenig!








Wohin also? Ich habe mir einfach einen Hafen ausgesucht, wo es genügend Nahrung gibt. Und da bietet sich zu dieser Jahreszeit nahezu jeder Hafen an!
Vielleicht als kleiner Hinweis: Als Ortskundiger habe ich mich ein bisschen umgehört und von dem ein oder anderen Fang mitbekommen, genug Info um zu wissen, dass die Streuner nachts unterwegs sind. Der Rest ist Geschichte!

Hier ein kleines Video:
Wels auf Streamer


----------



## Seele (17. August 2022)

daltiparmak schrieb:


> Der Bodensee bietet sich dafür ebenfalls an!
> Die Statistiken zeigen ganz klar, dass die Zahlen der Welse die letzten Jahre deutlich gestiegen sind. Sicherlich ein Indiz dafür, dass sich das Habitat "zu Gunsten" der Riesen verschiebt. Währen der "Brotfisch", das Felchen immer weniger wird, geniesst der Wels seinen großen Auftritt.
> Also musste auch ich es mal probieren. Tatsächlich war ich einfach mal so dreist und habe Paolo Pacchiarini angeschrieben und ihn gefragt, was denn die Erfolge seiner Welsfänge auf Fliege sind. Nach ein paar kurzen Infos und der Aussage "Schwarz!", war mir klar was zu tun ist.
> 
> ...



Coole Sache, Petri dafür von meiner Seite.


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2022)

Jo. Petri. 
Klasse Video.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (12. Oktober 2022)

Moin
Ich habe es tatsächlich in den letzten Monaten nur einmal an den anvisierten Abschnitt der Elbe geschafft und erlebte dort eine sehr ruhige Nacht. Keine platschenden Fische, keine Bisse (außer von Mücken), kein gar nix….
Aber die Fangmeldungen aus der Elbe machen mir Mut, an dem Thema dranzubleiben. Auch der Artikel von Pacchiarini in der „Fliegenfischen“ sowie einige aktuelle Veröffentlichungen im Netz geben nochmal neue Impulse. 
Jetzt kommt erstmal das Winterhalbjahr, da kann ich in Ruhe nochmal ein paar Streamer austüfteln und zumindest den Hechten schon mal zum Testen vorlegen.

Munter bleiben!

Martin


----------

